# GTO Automatic Shift Problem



## smckullie (Feb 22, 2005)

Alright, I have a 2005 Pontiac GTO, I think I've had it a little under a month now...Blue with Blue Leather...ahhhhhh...lol...Anyway, it's an automatic transmission, and the redline is at 6 Grand on the RPM'S. My problem is this, I never really noticed it before today. I was driving home today, I was on a major highway, and it was a two lanes on each side of the highway kind of deal...I went to speed up to pass some woman, who wanted to be retarded in her ford focus and cut right in front of me. So I had to slow down a bit to avoid rear ending the idiot. Anyway, as soon as the second lane opened up again, I floored it and passed her. The problem that I'm having is that whenever I floor it, it tachs out at 5 instead of at the redline of 6. So I got on the backroad going into my development and came to a complete stop and floored it, it tach's at 5 and shifts into second gear. I was starting to get pissed off at this point and came to another complete stop, threw the gear shifter all the way down into 1, and nailed it...After spinning lots of rubber, I took it to about 6 1/2 RPM's before I shifted into second gear. So I tried again, just leaving it in drive, and it still tach's out at 5...anyone know what the problem is here? Worst case scenario, I think, is that there's a problem with the transmission. Another possibility would be that Pontiac intentionally set the shift point at 5...This is very annoying to me, just by personal preference...Anyone know what the problem might be and if there's a way around it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## smckullie (Feb 22, 2005)

*ahhh mistake*

I made a mistake in typing, the redline _is_ 6500 RPM's and that's where I took it today, all the way up to the redline.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

smckullie said:


> Alright, I have a 2005 Pontiac GTO, I think I've had it a little under a month now...Blue with Blue Leather...ahhhhhh...lol...Anyway, it's an automatic transmission, and the redline is at 6 Grand on the RPM'S. My problem is this, I never really noticed it before today. I was driving home today, I was on a major highway, and it was a two lanes on each side of the highway kind of deal...I went to speed up to pass some woman, who wanted to be retarded in her ford focus and cut right in front of me. So I had to slow down a bit to avoid rear ending the idiot. Anyway, as soon as the second lane opened up again, I floored it and passed her. The problem that I'm having is that whenever I floor it, it tachs out at 5 instead of at the redline of 6. So I got on the backroad going into my development and came to a complete stop and floored it, it tach's at 5 and shifts into second gear. I was starting to get pissed off at this point and came to another complete stop, threw the gear shifter all the way down into 1, and nailed it...After spinning lots of rubber, I took it to about 6 1/2 RPM's before I shifted into second gear. So I tried again, just leaving it in drive, and it still tach's out at 5...anyone know what the problem is here? Worst case scenario, I think, is that there's a problem with the transmission. Another possibility would be that Pontiac intentionally set the shift point at 5...This is very annoying to me, just by personal preference...Anyone know what the problem might be and if there's a way around it? Thanks in advance.


I say give it some time to "break in".


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Best guess, the electronic tach is slow to respond and can't keep up with acceleration. Next time you come to a stop, watch speedometer zero out after you've been stopped. 

BTW, mine shifts right at redline    .


----------



## smckullie (Feb 22, 2005)

*ahhhh*

Nooooo...evil people that shift at red line...grrrrrr....lol...Ummm, yeah I think I'll give it some time to get used to shifting, I read your reply, and watched the speedometer, it does really get up and go, but I listened to the difference in the roar of the engine when it shifts at five and when I hold it up to six and a half or so and the rpm's are definitely higher. In the mean time, if I need to book, I'll just use the different gears on the automatic transmisson. Thanks guys...


----------



## smckullie (Feb 22, 2005)

*Just got home from work.*

I tried something today on the way home from work. I was on the backroad going into my house, and I was going 70, I dropped it into second gear and nailed the brake to the floor. Basically locking the brakes up, but not for the ABS. I watched the speedometer and it was spiking between 20 and 120 when I was coming to a stop, I'm taking it back to the dealer, I think it's the guage cluster, I'm going to have them rip it out and replace it, hey, it's under warranty...lol...anyway, just thought I'd give you guys an update. Thanks.


----------

